# Going to My First Conformation Show



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

Backstory:
I am going to be getting a Standard Poodle puppy sometime prior to March 2015, and I just contacted my first couple of breeders a few nights ago. One is VERY close to me (only about 29 minutes away), and when I indicated that I am interested in dabbling in UKC Conformation, they offered to allow me to tag along to shows, even before the breeding had occurred! The guy emailed me this morning "what are you doing this weekend?", so I'll be headed to my first conformation show on Sunday.

My question is this - do you think that I'll just be observing, or do you think that they will expect me to help out? There was discussion as to this being a potential mentorship opportunity, but I indicated that I have never been to a conformation show before, and I only do pet-grooming, so I don't know if they'll be wanting me to jump in and assist, or just kind of get a feel for what the show world is like.

Any tips, advice, etc. is very much appreciated. I am so excited!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

UKC is just a really fun, low stress day. There is no hairspray involved. LOL Have a great time.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

UKC shows are great! Around here it is a very supportive atmosphere. They may ask you to help out but grooming for those shows is minimal compared to AKC. Don't be surprised if someone approaches you to ask if you will take a dog in for breed lol. I ended up taking a pomeranian in for breed at my first show & I had no idea what I was doing. The lady just asked me to make it a fun experience for her puppy. I'm sure you will have a great time & it's wonderful you have found a potential mentor!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you should just relax and go with the flow. It is really nice that the breeder invited you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This will be a great experience and should be fun. It's really nice that the breeder asked you along. I wouldn't worry about anything else. You can cross that road when and if you come to it. Have a great time. You'll get a good feel for the whole thing and it will help you decide if you want to partake when you get your Poodle.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just go with the flow! It's a great opportunity for you! Of course you can always ask "Is there anything I can do to help you?" just to be polite! (Sometimes an extra set of hands to hang on to a leash is appreciated!)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Be sure to drink lots of water to make up for all the drooling you'll be doing over all the beautiful poodles!


----------

